# 10" Speaker for '65 Princeton Reverb RI



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

A while ago, I ended up purchasing a '65 reissue Princeton Reverb. I absolutely love this amp, but there's one thing that I just can't get over, and that's the loose sounding low end on the amp. I've logged many hours on the stock Jensen C10R, and have to admit that it does sound better now that it's broken in, but the bass just isn't to my liking, especially with pedals hitting the front end of the amp.

I know I'm not the first guy to go through this, but what I would like to find is a speaker that is somewhat like the stock Jensen C10R in the mids and highs, but with tighter bass. Any suggestions out there?

Cheers!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

May I suggest you try the Eminence "Lil Buddy" 10" hemp cone speakers... 
I have one and its a wonderful 8 ohms and 50 watts of beautiful tone.

G.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I ended up with an Eminence Ragin Cajin in mine.

I have an extra Ragin Cajin if you want to borrow one to try out. Also have a few other 10" speakers, WGS G10C/S, Jensen Falcon, and Mod 50, you could borrow. I'm loco......I mean local


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Very nice offer, @Lincoln . I find buying a speaker like buying tires - a leap of faith. Once they are installed, if you don't like them, whatcha gonna do, return 'em?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> I ended up with an Eminence Ragin Cajin in mine.
> 
> I have an extra Ragin Cajin if you want to borrow one to try out. Also have a few other 10" speakers, WGS G10C/S, Jensen Falcon, and Mod 50, you could borrow. I'm loco......I mean local


This - I have a Rajin Cajun in my 79' and really like it a lot. The other option is to go to a 12" baffle - I did that on my 68' and used a G12H30 with nice results. The 68' is gone but I still have the baffle sitting around.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Eminence Allesandro GA10-SC64 sounds great in my '81 Princeton. Not too expensive either


----------



## Steve112 (Apr 17, 2016)

Yup, I've a pair of Allesandro GA10-SC64s in my '68 CVR. They're killer in terms of that classic Fender tone, like a vintage '60s bf sound. Tight bottom, well balanced mid and highs. These will eliminate flabby bottom and spikey high frequencies and sound like very, very good vintage speakers.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the offer @Lincoln I may take you up on that offer.

@allthumbs56 I definitely thought about putting a 12" speaker in there, but I feel like I would lose a bit of that 10" mid range punch that I love so much about that amp. If it came down to it in a gigging situation, I have not problem hauling my DRRI.

@Scottone & @Steve112 You guys might be onto something here. I didn't know much about that speaker until now. I have my worries about putting something too efficient, and with too much headroom wattage-wise in that amp. For me, the Princeton break up is what makes that amp so desirable - I just feel that the stock Jensen is too "flubby" for me when pushed with pedals, but really sweet when played clean. I guess I just want the best of both worlds. Can I ask where you got the Alessandros from?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

TWRC said:


> Wow, thanks for the offer @Lincoln I may take you up on that offer.
> 
> @allthumbs56 I definitely thought about putting a 12" speaker in there, but I feel like I would lose a bit of that 10" mid range punch that I love so much about that amp. If it came down to it in a gigging situation, I have not problem hauling my DRRI.
> 
> @Scottone & @Steve112 You guys might be onto something here. I didn't know much about that speaker until now. I have my worries about putting something too efficient, and with too much headroom wattage-wise in that amp. For me, the Princeton break up is what makes that amp so desirable - I just feel that the stock Jensen is too "flubby" for me when pushed with pedals, but really sweet when played clean. I guess I just want the best of both worlds. Can I ask where you got the Alessandros from?


I got mine from Q Components Q Components has the largest inventory in Canada of Eminence, B&C and Celestion

I've bought a few speakers from them...great service every time


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Email Eminence (If that's the brand you settled on) and tell them the style you play, and the amp driving it, and ask for a suggestion


----------



## Steve112 (Apr 17, 2016)

TWRC said:


> Wow, thanks for the offer @Lincoln I may take you up on that offer.
> 
> @allthumbs56 I definitely thought about putting a 12" speaker in there, but I feel like I would lose a bit of that 10" mid range punch that I love so much about that amp. If it came down to it in a gigging situation, I have not problem hauling my DRRI.
> 
> @Scottone & @Steve112 You guys might be onto something here. I didn't know much about that speaker until now. I have my worries about putting something too efficient, and with too much headroom wattage-wise in that amp. For me, the Princeton break up is what makes that amp so desirable - I just feel that the stock Jensen is too "flubby" for me when pushed with pedals, but really sweet when played clean. I guess I just want the best of both worlds. Can I ask where you got the Alessandros from?


I got my GA10s from Long and McQuade, they ordered them in for me. Eminence makes them.


----------



## Dallas Selman (Dec 26, 2016)

I put a Patriot Lil Buddy in my 68 Princeton, great for Jazz!


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

I always liked the Eminence Legend 105 - sounds more like a 12" speaker, lots of bass, musical treble, 75w.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

Full disclosure: I have an Eminence Legend 1058 for sale here on GC. I would prefer not to ship it as I stated in my post but would consider that for the OP if that is the speaker they want.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I actually ended up with an Eminence Lil' Buddy and don't mind it at all. The speaker is a tad on the dark side which isn't at all bad considering how bright the Princeton is. I was really interested in the Alessandro, but considering the fact that I use a lot of pedals, I opted for something with a bit more wattage for the headroom.

@Fox Rox interesting...you have a PM incoming.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I finally got around to doing a bit of a test between three different speakers - The stock Jensen C10R, Eminence Lil' Buddy, and the Eminence Legend 1058. To keep things short and simple, I've listed a few details that stood out for me out of these speakers:

Jensen C10R
- Top end was very sparkly
- Scooped in the mids
- Great for clean sounds, especially with single coils
- Breaks up pretty quick
- Low end is way too mushy when the amp is past "4"

Eminence Lil' Buddy
- Low end is really tight and boomy
- EQ feels flat
- It felt like the loudest speaker our of the 3 tested
- A bit too dark / dull for me, especially in a Princeton
- Just didn't feel "lively" to me

Eminence Legend 1058
- Top end is similar to the Jensen, but just ever so slightly rolled off
- More mids than the Jensen, but less than the Lil' Buddy
- Low end is tighter than the Jensen in all ranges of volume - not as boomy as the Lil' Buddy, but feels more clear
- Out of the three, sounds best with the reverb cranked - notes seemed to get lost in the mix with the other two speakers
- Best with pedals

All three of them were pretty different to one another, and in a lot of ways, if I could blend all three of them into a 10" speaker, I'd probably be a happy guy. However, the Eminence Legend 1058 seems to do what I wanted to hear out of my Princeton. It's smooth, has loads of low end, and a lot of headroom for pedals. At this point, the only thing I need to get used to are the increased mids, as I'm a bit used to that scooped Jensen sound. I'm not too sure how many hours the previous owner of this speaker logged, but I suspect it will get a bit better with time. 

Thanks to @Fox Rox for the heads up on his ad for the 1058.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

What a great and informative post TWRC. It is posts like this that make GC such an excellent resource. I am glad you are enjoying the Eminence Legend 1058!


----------

